# procrastinator



## irisheyes0583

Como se dice "procrastinator" en espanol? Se refiere a alguien que espera hasta el ultimo momento para hacer algo... 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## CheRie

No conozco una palabra para definir alguien "que espera hasta último minuto" para hacer las cosas.


----------



## burt81356

La RAE lo define:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&LEMA=procrastinar


----------



## irisheyes0583

Gracias a los dos. 

Burt, busco el sustantivo, no el verbo... conoces uno?


----------



## CheRie

Pregunta:
Si "to procrastinate" es "procrastinar" , 
"procrastinator" sería "procrastinador"?? 

Nunca he escuchado ese término.


----------



## burt81356

procrastinador, al parecer...mira:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=procrastinador&btnG=Search


----------



## Fernando

"Procrastinador" is fully unknown, at least in Spain. Most pages are Portuguese not Hispanics.

I assume we could adopt the word (it's Latin). The direct translation would be "diferidor", or "retardador" ('who delays, who postpones) but they are not used in that sense.


----------



## Yvonne Soto

Procrastinator en español puede traducirse como "desidioso" o para decirlo en frase "caballo de cierre" alguien que siempre deja las cosas al final o para después


----------



## handsome1

No considero que desidioso sea el equivalente. Una persona desidiosa es alguien negligente y simplemente puede o no hacer el trabajo. En cambio "procrastinator" si lo hace, pero lo aplaza hasta el último momento.


----------



## micafe

irisheyes0583 said:


> Como se dice "procrastinator" en espanol? Se refiere a alguien que espera hasta el ultimo momento para hacer algo...
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


 
El DRAE accepta el verbo *'procrastinar'* pero no el sustantivo 'procrastinador'


----------



## orangestreak

Hello people, I'm trying to find the meaning of this word in Spanish, "procrastinator", is it dilatador, dilatante, ...?

Thank you all.


----------



## Emilu

procrastinator es alguien que deja todo para ultimo momento o hace todo a ultima hora.


----------



## borgonyon

Aunque no se usa de la forma apropiada, en mi tierra se le llama "desidioso". Es la misma idea que el sentido en inglés, aunque el diccionario en español de otra definición.


----------



## Romsa

Esta es una palabra que siempre me ha dado qué pensar y varios dolores de cabeza.
Se me ocurre que si se usas las palabras "demorar" y "postergar" como base, podrías utilizar:
-demorador
-postergador


----------



## outkast

Tal vez "moroso"?


----------



## packattack

moroso es alguien que no paga sus deudas.


----------



## borgonyon

Aunque moroso tiene estás dos acepciones:

moroso,sa
adj. Que se retrasa en el pago de una deuda. También s.:
cobro de morosos.
Que se desarrolla, transcurre o actúa con gran lentitud:
película morosa.

Yo siempre lo asocio con la primera. Pero, por la segunda, se aplica muy bien.


----------



## outkast

Bueno, el diccionario dice que "moroso" es quien incurre en morosidad, que es:
*morosidad**.*
 (Del lat. _morosĭtas, -ātis_).
* 1.     * f. Lentitud, dilación, demora.
* 2.     * f. Falta de actividad o puntualidad.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## orangestreak

Thank you all.

Be successful in your deeds!


----------



## rememberchocolate

Probablemente cualquier hispanohablante no acabaría de entenderlo pero el caso es que existir, existe:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=procrastinar


----------



## borgonyon

Procrastinar existe, lo que no existe es "procrastinador".


----------



## kalei2

orangestreak said:


> Hello people, I'm trying to find the meaning of this word in Spanish, "procrastinator", is it dilatador, dilatante, ...?
> 
> Thank you all.


 definido por Hans Werner Ruckert, psicoanalista de la Universidad Libre de Berlin, como:

"la accion de postergar actividades o situaciones consideradas hostiles a sabiendas de que son prioritarias y a favor de otras más palcenteras", en círculos cultos puede ser utilizada de la misma manera, procastinador, de lo contrario concuerdo con que lo que más se acerca es desidioso.


----------



## kalei2

pro (adelante) y crastinus (mañana)... un datito...


----------



## anxova

Creo que sería muy correcto decir:*

Remolonear 
Remolón*

Porque aunque el diccionario de la RAE no recoge el significado  específico, "remolonear" y "remolón" suelen usarse precisamente para  definir a quien deja las cosas para el final. También se podría traducir  por *"tardón"*.

Por ejemplo, las típicas imágenes de Internet en las que alguien está  con los papeles amontonados en su mesa y una leyenda reza  "Procrastination"  podrían traducirse como "Remolonear" y se entendería  perfectamente el chiste.


----------



## walfrido

sorry I'm so late, but I've just entered this forum, anyway if this can help,  there you go: finalista, that's what we call  those people in our country.


----------



## Botitas36

How does this sound: "Remólon hasta más no poder"


----------



## Aserolf

Para México siempre he escuchado *"desidioso"* con esta misma acepción:
"Haz tu tarea. Te estás haciendo muy desidiosa al esperarte siempre hasta el domingo"
"Tengo que terminar un reporte para el fin de semana, pero tengo tanta desidisia que ni siquiera lo he comenzado"

~Saludos!


----------



## hasancito

Aserolf said:


> Para México siempre he escuchado *"desidioso"* con esta misma acepción:
> "Haz tu tarea. Te estás haciendo muy desidiosa al esperarte siempre hasta el domingo"
> "Tengo que terminar un reporte para el fin de semana, pero tengo tanta desidisia que ni siquiera lo he comenzado"
> 
> ~Saludos!



Bueno en Perú casi no se usa "procrastinador", además es un poco difícil de pronunciar.

Pero me parece que "desidioso" es algo mucho más peyorativo que "procrastinador" porque las acepciones de "desidia" son "negligencia" y "falta de cuidado", además el "procrastinador" deja para el final lo más urgente o importante por lo que le da más satisfacción o placer, pero siempre cumple, en cambio el desidioso puede hacerlo a tiempo pero siempre mal.

Un médico negligente es siempre sinónimo de un médico desidioso, pero lo contrario, no, puesto que la palabra "desidioso" es mucho más amplía y peyorativa que "negligente".


----------



## Aserolf

hasancito said:


> Bueno en Perú casi no se usa "procrastinador", además es un poco difícil de pronunciar.
> 
> Pero me parece que "desidioso" es algo mucho más peyorativo que "procrastinador" porque las acepciones de "desidia" son "negligencia" y "falta de cuidado", además el "procrastinador" deja para el final lo más urgente o importante por lo que le da más satisfacción o placer, pero siempre cumple, en cambio el desidioso puede hacerlo a tiempo pero siempre mal.
> 
> Un médico negligente es siempre sinónimo de un médico desidioso, pero lo contrario, no, puesto que la palabra "desidioso" es mucho más ampl-í-*i*a y peyorativa que "negligente".


En México no es el caso. Desidia es sinónimo de muchos otros adjetivos pero en México se le aplica a la persona que tiende a "aplazar", "postergar", "prorrogar" tareas. Como no tenemos el adjetivo que derive de alguno de estos verbos (aplazador, postergador, prorrogador ??) se ha dado por usar "desidioso" con esta acepción, sin que esto implique que la persona sea también un "descuidado" o "negligente".
En otras palabras, "desidioso" (en México) no tiene la misma connotación negativa que podría tener quizás en otros lugares. "Procrastinador" no se usa.


----------



## Rasheremita

Una cosa es que no este en la RAE otra es que funcione si una palabra esta listada en el diccionario en al menos una de sus categorias, ya sea vervo, adjetivo, sustantivo o etc. se le puede cambiar la categoría usando las reglas gramaticales. Por lo que si reconoce procastinar, un procastinador es totalmente aceptable, o hacer algo procastinadoramente, o incluso ser un agente procastinante


----------



## Bevj

Permíteme una pequeña corrección:



Rasheremita said:


> proc*r*astinar, un proc*r*astinador es totalmente aceptable, o hacer algo proc*r*astinadoramente, o incluso ser un agente proc*r*astinante


----------



## Brimstone

Aserolf said:


> Para México siempre he escuchado *"desidioso"* con esta misma acepción:
> "Haz tu tarea. Te estás haciendo muy desidiosa al esperarte siempre hasta el domingo"
> "Tengo que terminar un reporte para el fin de semana, pero tengo tanta desidisia que ni siquiera lo he comenzado"
> 
> ~Saludos!


Desidia es la acción que comete un desidioso.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Sí, como ya mencionaron antes, es _proc*r*astinar_, pero mucha gente, al menos en mi variante del español, suele decir _procastinar [sic]_. (Debo decir que en los últimos años esta palabra ha estado más o menos de moda por acá.) Y el uso de _procrastinador _no es idiomático; en la vida lo he escuchado o leído.

En algunos contextos podría encajar _desidioso_ o incluso _pachorra_, pero es cierto que esas palabras podrían tener un matiz más negativo que _procrastinator_.

Aun así, cito esta definición del Merriam Webster:


> procrastinate *:* to be slow or late about doing something that should be done *:* to delay something until a later time because you do not want to do it, because you are lazy, etc.



Creo que para referirme a alguien así, echaría mano de una locución sustantiva como la que sugirió CheRie en el mensaje 2:


CheRie said:


> No conozco una palabra para definir alguien "que espera hasta último minuto" para hacer las cosas.


Es decir (ante la falta de un ejemplo que debió haber brindado el Op), diría algo como esto:
_
Es de esas personas que se esperan hasta el último minuto para actuar_.

Saludo.


----------



## Aserolf

Rasheremita said:


> Una cosa es que no este en la RAE otra es que funcione si una palabra esta listada en el diccionario en al menos una de sus categorias, ya sea ver*b*o, adjetivo, sustantivo o etc. se le puede cambiar la categoría usando las reglas gramaticales. Por lo que si reconoce proc*r*astinar, un proc*r*astinador es totalmente aceptable, o hacer algo proc*r*astinadoramente, o incluso ser un agente proc*r*astinante


No se habla (o por lo menos yo no lo hice en mi post) de si el sustantivo o adjetivo es aceptado o no por la RAE. A lo que me referí es al uso específico de la palabra "procrastinador" en México.
Lo reitero, en México se usa "desidioso" - sin la connotación negativa que podría tener en otros lugares.
Aunque resulta ratificante comprobar el uso de vocablos aprobados por la RAE, no siempre se tiene que seguir "al pie de la letra" cuando se trata de traducciones. Al final, traducir _"procrastinator"_ como "procrastinador" o "desidioso" queda a elección de quien traduce y del público a quien va dirigido/a.


----------



## Aserolf

Brimstone said:


> *Desidia* es la acción que comete un desidioso.


Correctísimo. _"Desidisia"_ fue un descuido mío al escribir con rapidez.



JeSuisSnob said:


> ... Y el uso de _procrastinador _no es idiomático; en la vida lo he escuchado o leído.
> En algunos contextos podría encajar _desidioso_ o incluso _*pachorra*_, pero es cierto que esas palabras podrían tener un matiz más negativo que _procrastinator_.


Por mis lares (en el norte de México) no se le atribuye un matiz negativo. Simplemente es una persona que hace las cosas hasta el último minuto.
*Pachorra *tiene la misma acepción, pero en mi opinión (muy personal) me parece un término un poco más informal. Y sí, "pachorra" también se usa en el norte de México. 
*Pachorrudo *es el adjetivo derivado y se usa incluso con más regularidad que "desidioso".


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

A mí, la aproximación que me parece más ajustada semánticamente a "procrastinator", más fácilmente comprensible en castellano, de uso no inhabitual, no coloquial en exceso y que más me gusta es "*postergador*", ya mencionada por Romsa y Aserolf previamente en este hilo.


----------



## tonguingaround

En Argentina decimos "sos un *colgado*" (porque *colgas* hasta último momento lo que tenes que hacer)
colgar = procrastinar


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

tonguingaround said:


> sos un *colgado*


En España esta expresión se entendería como peyorativa, pero con un sentido en nada parecido a procrastinator...


----------



## Elixabete

JeSuisSnob said:


> Sí, como ya mencionaron antes, es _proc*r*astinar_, pero mucha gente, al menos en mi variante del español, suele decir _procastinar [sic]_. (Debo decir que en los últimos años esta palabra ha estado más o menos de moda por acá.)
> 
> Saludo.


Lo mismo ocurre por aquí, procastinar y procastinador  es lo que se dice, por mucho que esté mal y también se ha puesto de moda recientemente. Antes lo que siempre se ha dicho es " X es uno/a de esos que todo lo dejan para mañana/el día siguiente". "Desidioso" lo utilizaríamos para alguien que hace las cosas mal, lentamente y sin ganas.  "Pachorrudo" ( nosotros  también "pacharoso", por influencia del euskera) lo utilizamos para aquellos que hacen las cosas tomándose mucho tiempo , sin agobios.


----------

